# Jhb vendors for the kylin m rta



## veecee (10/6/19)

Hey guys, I know sir vape and gadget funds in Durbz have the kylin m, and vape king in jhb. But I'm looking for stainless steel or gunmetal in jhb, and VK doesn't seem to have.

Does anyone know of any other vendors in jhb who have stock of the kylin m rta? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/6/19)

We will have towards the end of the month. Just missed our last shipment so waiting for a few more back-ordered items to arrive and then we will ship to SA. Both Stainless and Gun Metal will be arriving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (11/6/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will have towards the end of the month. Just missed our last shipment so waiting for a few more back-ordered items to arrive and then we will ship to SA. Both Stainless and Gun Metal will be arriving


Thank you. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------

